# Suggestions of what to feed when they don't want to eat?



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like he is training you good! 

I would put down his food, and whatever he doesn't eat in 15 minutes, pick it up and don't feed him until his mext meal.

Maybe try mixing a little cottage cheese, plain yogurt or pumpkin to get him interested.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Green tripe..... doggy crack!!! Tripetts is canned and is a wonderful topper.... and very healthy.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Tucker has cancer right?
If so, i'd keep a variety of foods (sample sizes or those small 5lb bags) around to be able to temp him to eat. 
Or top with Tripe or some other food that is "crack-like".
For a cancer dog, getting him to eat is very important to keep the calories up!


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks, I'll look for some tripe. 

Cubbysan, Tucker is in the end stages of Lymphoma and has lost 8 of his 52 lbs. Sorry if my title wasn't clear.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Green tripe..... doggy crack!!! Tripetts is canned and is a wonderful topper.... and very happy.


I've seen green tripe cans at my local pet store, is this the same stuff?
Bear has never had an appetite issue yet, but maybe I should get some just to have on hand.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Jennifer1 said:


> I've seen green tripe cans at my local pet store, is this the same stuff?
> Bear has never had an appetite issue yet, but maybe I should get some just to have on hand.


 
Yes....cans of green tripe. Reno is also getting a little picky and if he doesn't want to eat, I give him tripe or canned dog food. Usually he'll eat it but if not, I can always count on him eating his raw food.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

gravy or cheese if he can have it
Those are Max's favorite things, but then, he'll eat anything most days. 
So sorry about Tucker.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Micki's Mum said:


> Thanks, I'll look for some tripe.
> 
> Cubbysan, Tucker is in the end stages of Lymphoma and has lost 8 of his 52 lbs. Sorry if my title wasn't clear.


OMG, I am so sorry, I saw the picture of the golden and he looks like a older puppy. I feel so small right now. 

I had a healthy dog that was fussy the first 4 years of life.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This might be something you can try - a few weeks ago I had a bunny that would not eat. If they don't eat in 24 hours, it is critical. The vet had me give him Strawberry flavored Ensure, he actually loved it. I know that is what my Aunt lived on during the end stages too.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When my Irirsh Setter, Boots was diagnosed with very, very, very aggressive bone cancer a couple of months after his 12th birthday our vet gave his 3 choices. Amputate THAT day and hope it had not spread. Give him a couple of good days and more than likely by the end of the week he would not be eating and not getting around. (cancer was in thigh and knee bone of left rearleg) and we could send him to the bridge, or do nothing and let him go on his own,.

Our hearts said amputate, but our clear thinking said NO, he was old, he had arthritis in his shoulders and better a couple of fun days than put him thru the surgery and him pass before being able to enjoy any fun. And nathrually, no letting him suffer, so we opted for a coupel of good fun days for him (which my vet said he KNEW we would take that opetion).

Well, since we knew it would only be a matter of a few days to a week, we decided to just let him hav anything and everything he loved. He had the biggest sweettoothof any dog I have ever known, and he alsoloved fruits and veggies. So we gave him all the tossed salad (minusdressing) and melon, aplle, banana that he wanted. What we had for dessert, so did he--eerything form his own strawberry short cake with berries and cream to apple pie with ice cream, to his own banana split with 3 toppings and cream and even a cherry,.

I took him wade fishing with me ---he had always loved the beach. to him the bch was anywhere there was water, be it the "real baach) or the bya where i wade fished.

Okay, his "few days" ended up being 10 full weeks. I took him in couple fo times a week to get him weighed and let Rickey look him over (he didn't charge me for these visits) and Boots actaully PUT ON WEIGHT> He developed a bunny hop so he didn't drag that leg and actaully would cahe shore birds, try to get crabs in the shallow water---even pulled a speck trout off my stringer.

But the day came he went to get on the sfa and fell. I could feel a hardness in his left shoulder that I had not felt even the day before. Also, the day before he had not spent as much time in the water swimming and trying to ctch crabs. I decided to let him go THAT day. He had had a great time right up til that day--beach every day, eting all the doggy n-no foods, etc. Icould have had a few more days, but I didn't want him to suffer at all.

To this day, 15 years later, Rickey still talks about "the old red man" and shakes his head and says he doesn't understand how Boots did so great all those weeks.

I know this probably doesn't help you any, but just wanted to tell how I worked things with Boots--everything he loved to make his last days, which turned into weeks, happy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, canned green tripe. Trippets is the one I use because it doesn't have alot of other things ( at least the original green can). It smells awful to us but oh so yummy to them.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Where do you buy green canned tripe?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> Where do you buy green canned tripe?


My local pet store carries it


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Jennifer! The small bags is a good suggestion. This morning he ate small bites for cats. His appetite changes daily so the small bags is a great idea.

Cubbysan, don't feel bad at all. I didn't mention his cancer in the title. Tucker is the Springer cuddling with Michaela (Golden).

So, I tried the green tripe (trippett's) and no interest at all. The other dogs were very interested so it won't go to waste. 

3 goldens, it sounds like Boots had a wonderful 10 weeks! My husband bought ice cream for Tucker and I said "he can't survive on ice cream, ice cream has lots of sugar and cancer feeds on sugar". But I guess a bowl a day won't hurt.  I like your way of thinking. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I got Bear (& Guinness) some frozen yogart from the pet store. It has probiotics so I figure it's healthy right!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Also, parmesean cheese sprinkled on top has been how I've gotten finicky cats to eat in the past, might be worth a try. Or, I've heard of cottage cheese mixed in or raw egg (but maybe not the egg if he's on chemo or anything that would weaken immune system)


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am sorry you're having to deal with this, Clyde lost about 10 lbs. and has always been a picky eater...I made him satin balls...they can really help pack the weight back on. Clyde does not have cancer, so I'm not sure if they are ok for his diet.......but I think I'd give him what he'll eat at this point. Please keep us posted.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

When our Shepherd had cancer, one of the things I gave him was gatorade. I bought a syringe that you use to put cough medicine in for babies. Throughout the day I would fill it and give him a syringe full. The vet suggested it to me to help keep his electrolites up. It helped with his energy level on days that I could not get him to eat as much as I had hoped. The syringe might help if you decide to try Boost or Ensure. I hope that you find things that will appeal to Tucker.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you for all of the great suggestions! We had a scare on Friday. Walked into the house, took one look at Tucker and grabbed his seatbelt. Luckily our clinic is only 5 minutes away. The tissue around Tucker's eye had swollen to the size of a golf ball. He got bitten by a black fly about a week ago and we had been giving him bendryl, directed by our vet. 

Our vet wasn't in the office when we arrive but everyone at our clinic knows Tucker so there wasn't any problem being seen. They gave him two needles, one a steriod and the other an antihistamine. The swelling started coming down and we made an appointment to go back in on Saturday. Later that night the swelling became worse and there was discoloured fluid coming from his eye. I thought about taking him to emergency but I hate emergency around here. They tend to make things worse.

Over night the cyst or whatever it was must have broke and ran down his muzzle. Took him back to the clinic and they put him on antibiotics. It has started seeping again, a little, and he's going back to the clinic tomorrow. Poor guy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry, sending my prayers and hugs to Tucker.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Praying for Tucker. Our springer, Cody, is sending sweet springer roos and hugs.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Try to get some Honest Kitchen. That food is amazing for picky eaters - it actually smells really good (it's human grade). I would recommend their "Love" Formula


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Poor Tucker, hope he feels better


----------

